# reverse loop? dcc turntable bridge track?



## idivein (Mar 13, 2013)

i have a dogbone layout. i installed walthers dcc turntable. 2 leads off main. 15 service tracks,
i use control box that came with turntable. 18v ac from separate transformer to power bridge turning. bridge track gets dcc power from mainline. i use mrc prodigy squared. 1 lead and all service tracks work with engine on bridge track. engine will short when coming or going from lead 2. what can i do??? i bought a ad320 mrc reverse loop gizmo but have no idea how or where to install.... any help


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The turntable should handle polarity changes according to rotational positioning.What you've done is installing two opposite polarity tracks (return loop) within 180 degrees to eachother.I believe if you install your turntable with one of the "no tracks" spots in between your entry tracks,the TT will then see them as coming from opposite directions and handle the polarity correctly.

The polarity reversing device installed in the track power feed to the turntable should work but shouldn't be required with a properly installed turntable.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Since you already have it, Isolate a section of the dog bone and put the reverse controller on it.


----------



## idivein (Mar 13, 2013)

thanks for the info. makes sense. i'll see if i can rotate turntable. if i have to use reverse loop gizmo according to directions 2 red wires are on section before loop and 2 yellows on loop. how do i hookup to bridge track and dogbone?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Ideally,I try to keep devices to a minimum for two reasons...costs and simplicity.Though rotating your turntable would indeed be best,it may be a hassle to do if glued in place or else.Then the AD520 may be your better option,installing it is fairly simple...just follow this...
1)Your no.1 track works fine with the turntable so leave as is.
2)Separate no.2 track from loop (or layout) by installing insulating joiners on BOTH rails at the turnout.If the track is glued already,simply cutting gaps in both rails will do.
3)Then connect the AD520's red wires (input) to track 1 and yellow wires (output) to track 2.That simple.


----------



## idivein (Mar 13, 2013)

thank you so much:appl::smilie_daumenpos: i have had many a sleepless nite.


----------

